# Icemaker Supply



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

My CPA called this morning. Had a leak in his basement. Found out the ice maker line he had installed about 2 years ago looked like it had dried out and cracked. Anyone see that happen ? This was one he installed, got it from Lowe's, its a 3/8" supply line, semi transparent, with the saddle that attaches to the copper pipe and pierces a hole. I replaced it with some 3/8 pex I had for dishwashers. I buy that stuff by the 100 foot roll. Never had a problem with the pex cracking.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Cheap plastic they sell at lowes or where ever, saddle valves are not code here, I always run my ice maker lines in 1/4" copper refer tubing.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

In remodels, or new construction I use an ice maker box that has a 1/2" MIP to attach a 1/2" FIP fitting to. Then just run 1/2" pipe to the main line and tie in with copper.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Copper only. That plastic tubing gets brittle. HO slides out the fridge to clean and it breaks. Piercing tap valves aren't code compliant here either. If it was a remodel I would add a stop under the kitchen sink and run 1/4" reefer tube to the fridge. That way if there's a problem the HO just has to shut off the labeled valve in the cabinet. Not yank out the fridge to shut it off.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Needle valves are the worst. You might get a positive shut off but it leaks like a sift when you close it. Im with IL, I always install a stop and run copper. Looks cleaner too.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Hook ups*

I use a stainless steal braided hose on both my Ice maker and dishwasher hook ups.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

3Kings Plumbing said:


> I use a stainless steal braided hose on both my Ice maker and dishwasher hook ups.


Same here on dishwasher. What if the fridge is on the opposite side of the kitchen from the sink?


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Here we install I/M boxes in the walls at fridge loaction. But if I have to run line from a far distance I use poly line.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Same here on dishwasher. What if the fridge is on the opposite side of the kitchen from the sink?


Go back down into the crawl or basement with the 1/4" copper and up through the floor behind the fridge.

Or, I spose you could put a 1/2" valve under the K sink and run it back down and over to the icemaker box in the wall behind the fridge. I've never done it but , it would be nice. I don't like the idea of the valve behind the fridge.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

pex and a stop under sink or in basment if it isnt being finished.....


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Go back down into the crawl or basement with the 1/4" copper and up through the floor behind the fridge.
> 
> Or, I spose you could put a 1/2" valve under the K sink and run it back down and over to the icemaker box in the wall behind the fridge. I've never done it but , it would be nice. I don't like the idea of the valve behind the fridge.


Our jobs rarely have anything but a 42" wide Sub Zero fridge, a valve behind one of those monsters would suck since the water hook up is in the front anyway.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree Killer, the valve needs to be more accessible, we run the 1/4 copper tubing to the kitchen sink cabinet and even though the fridge usually comes with a filter, we install a small in-line filter under the sink. This allows for easy changing and extends the life of the more costly built-in filter.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Nowadays I find myself giving the customer a choice of copper or pex .I push copper,I like metal pipe,what can I say.Often times the pex is chosen solely for price.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Pex isn't legal in California, for domestic water, unless the local admin approves it for an alternate installation. Pex was legal for a short period but was turned away again in January after more studies about the effects chlorine has on Pex. Most of the water districts chlorinate the drinking water. 
I'm not sure I'd use pex if it were legal anyway. I like copper. A proven product that lasts. 
Some areas are now allowing CPVC, and I don't think I'll ever use it unless specified.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Sub zero*

I usually put the I/M box in the floor (where the wheels will miss it)


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I use 1/4" nominal PEX for all of them now. Much tougher than the polyethylene and stands a lot more pressure. I've had problems with the SS braided lines some appliance dealers use - bacteria stink. Copper has a short life on icemakers here. One problem is the pinholing, the other is moving the 'fridge out to clean and bending the copper.


----------



## "DAPlumber" 101 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Residental ice maker line*

It is always nice on a remodel, or a new install to use a ice maker box, but that is not always the case. What do you prefer?Cutting a valve in to the water distribution and running a 1/4' poly line to refrigerator or running a 1/2" line behind fridge with a valve and reducing to 1/4" at that point. Most home's I deal with have basement's so I realize answer's will vary.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I always stub 1/4" copper out of the wall just barely above finished floor, since almost all the refrigerators we install are Sub-Zero's and the ice maker hook up is in front, so the line has to go under the fridge.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We had a lenghty thread about this a while back. I'm too lazy to search but it's around somewhere.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> We had a lenghty thread about this a while back. I'm too lazy to search but it's around somewhere.


yes, I remember it well. Ron may merge the two together


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

you started it USP. Guess that's why you remember it

http://www.plumbingzone.com/showthread.php?t=429&highlight=maker


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

We use copper tubing and a valve in the basement.

I think a 1/2" line with the valve behind the refrigerator does make for a much cleaner install. The only argument against it is in the case of a built in refrigerator or someone who is incapable of moving the refrigerator the valve can't be closed in an emergency.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

We use a 1/2" ice maker box (a small version of a w/b with just one cold in and 1/4 turn ball valve out).


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

The tubing in the kits is polyethylene, not cross-linked PE, hence the quick failure. They see quite a few hard cycles a day and PE is a joke for potable water. Not approved anywhere that I'm aware of.

I run 3/8" OD copper and go down in size behind the frige to 1/4". The 1/4" seems to just deteriorate from the inside out too fast. I don't like braided SS anything for supplies. How can a piece of surgical tubing wrapped in stainless steel be better than good old fashioned acorn head supplies or copper tubing, if properly installed. 

Personally, I find this another example of what is made for the DIY being accepted into our trade as an improved product, when in reality, its a leak dressed up to look like a real hydraulic hose. How any model code would ever accept these is just beyond me.

BTW, someone should really talk to the refrigerator manufactuers about the size of inlet they use. The placement and size is a joke. If those things had to pass UPC acceptance for accessability or servicability, icemakers would be stand alone appliances and not built-in features.


----------



## plumber Deuce (Aug 27, 2008)

I install 1/2' copper to a recessed box whenever possible, sometimes in a cabinet next to the refer for access. If I do have to run from under the sink, for long distances I usually run 3/8" copper and reduce to 1/4" behind the refer.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

WELL ideally i like to run 1/2 in pex to an icemake shutoff behind the fridge...in a box. with a stainless steel ice maker supply! PERFECTION* LMAO


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

*Ice maker supply*

Im with 3 Kings steel braided supply is the way to go for icemaker supply and run from a box in the wall hooked up with pex or copper. Its the only way to go for no leaks.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

yeah ive seen that junk, and one time for a very good customer i found the actual line on the fridge from the solenoid to the ice maker was made of that cheap plastic and did the same thing and was able to play appliance guy for an hour. also what i found is it was exposed to indirect uv rays through a window, i know wirsbo voids their warrenty if exposed for 30 days.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi mjcoleman,

Welcome to the forum, can you give us a into in the intro forum, like to know where your at in this fine world we live in.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I use recessed valve boxes with ball valve type connections. This for one reason mainly. We are required to put shock arrestors on quick closing fixtures. Ie; wash machines, fridge etc... I use the oatey boxes that have built in shock arrestors.

I usually try to run them in 1/2 from the sink because it allows the owner to filter the water from an easily accessable area. Here copper is a disaster. They attribute R.O. city water and electrolisis. I generally provide a 5' ss braided iceline off the box or pex.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

ron The Plumber said:


> hi Mjcoleman,
> 
> Welcome To The Forum, Can You Give Us A Into In The Intro Forum, Like To Know Where Your At In This Fine World We Live In.


 I Just Updated My Info But Im In Mobridge South Dakota


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The tubing that comes in those kits is non-cross linked polyethylene. Heat, chlorine and uv kills it. It's not pex. Use pex or copper if your water quality is good.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Went to a flood a few days back. Yup, cheap plastic line to the fridge.
Flooded her main floor. Ran under her hardwood (swelled).
Ran down heat ducting to the furnace (shorted control, as yet to be determined exchanger effect). Wet and shorted a few light boxes. Luck she had nothing on the basement ceiling to be ruined. Abandoned the line as requested.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> Pex isn't legal in California, for domestic water, unless the local admin approves it for an alternate installation. Pex was legal for a short period but was turned away again in January after more studies about the effects chlorine has on Pex. Most of the water districts chlorinate the drinking water.
> I'm not sure I'd use pex if it were legal anyway. I like copper. A proven product that lasts.
> Some areas are now allowing CPVC, and I don't think I'll ever use it unless specified.


Since when? You wouldn't happen to have a code citation would you?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Soon..
It's in the works!
The illegals will be slinging it up at all the construction sites...


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

ss hoses.. always seem to work well. cost a bit more but your not paying for the stuff so really. most people get those kits and the back of the fridge always come wth quater inch nut and brass furrel... an use it on plastic pipe lol


----------



## longplumb (Nov 15, 2009)

Ice maker box with 1/2" copper or pex and then braided hose from box to ref.

Had one a couple of years ago, the people got a new refrigerator and put in wood floor. They cut a groove in the old floor and put 1/4" copper line from ref. to under kitchen sink with a saddle valve. Guess what. They had a leak and ruined new flooring and basement ceiling. Did not feel sorry for those people. Good old HO work. Keeps all of in business at times!!


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

In these parts I take out the plastic, replace with copper, offer to change out self tapper with half turn cut off if customer will allow ,most cut offs are under sink, or in basement overhead under fridge


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> In these parts I take out the plastic, replace with copper, offer to change out self tapper with half turn cut off if customer will allow ,most cut offs are under sink, or in basement overhead under fridge


RR, in these parts I take out the copper and replace with pex tubing. Never use any type saddle, always have ice line on its own stop.If a homeowner has an RO system under the sink and they want it hooked up to the fridge ice maker, at some point in time you will see pinholes appear in the copper due to the RO water.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That stuff at lowes is non-crosslinked polyethylene (not PEX) and has no chlorine or UV protection built in. It works great with RO water as long as it's keft out of the sun. Never hook that crap up to chlorinated water. Go with pex, or copper if your water gets along with it.


----------



## copperfreak (Jan 2, 2010)

SS lines are nice if the fridge is close to the sink but long distances I use copper. I never got into using PEX to me it's just another form of plastic.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

copperfreak said:


> SS lines are nice if the fridge is close to the sink but long distances I use copper. I never got into using PEX to me it's just another form of plastic.


and what do you think is inside those braided lines?:laughing:


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

I can't understand how the box stores can sell these items and know they are not code, look the customer in the eye and say, "Oh yeah, its the best way to go"...NOT! If it's not code compliant, then selling them should have placards stating they are not compliant. Legalese anyone??


----------

